# Brutverhalten bei Shubunkin-Männchen



## tammelchen (15. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
unser __ Shubunkin "max" liegt seit ca. 10 Tagen zwischen zwei kleinen Pflanzsäcken im Flachwasserbereich und bewegt sich dort nicht fort. Zuvor hatten wir eindeutiges Balzverhalten im ganzen Teich beobachtet. Damit wird sich der arme Kerl wohl seinen väterlichen Pflichten der Brutpflege widmen...
_ABER: wie lange dauert das und hält der das unbeschadet durch?_
Im Netz findet sich wirklich gar nichts über diese Fragen...
Max ist ca. 6-7 Jahre alt und unser ältester Fisch - hübscher Kerl...
Hab aber auch gerade kein Foto parat.
Er hat vermutlich in unserem "alten Teich" auch schon für Nachwuchs gesorgt - ohne dass wir dieses Verhalten beobachten konnten - denn das Becken hatte nur 1000 Liter.


----------



## Goldi2009 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Brutverhalten bei  Shubunkin-Männchen*

Hallo,

Shubunkin betreiben keine Brutpflege. Also muss es etwas anderes sein. Ist äußerlich an ihm etwas zu erkennen? Stell doch mal ein Bild von ihm ein.


----------



## Lucy2412 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Brutverhalten bei  Shubunkin-Männchen*

Vielleicht hat er sich beim Balzverhalten an Pflanzkörben oä. verletzt, kannst Du in der Hinsicht was erkennen?

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## tammelchen (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Brutverhalten bei  Shubunkin-Männchen*

Danke für die Hinweise mit der (Nicht-) Brutpflege beim Shubunkin. Morgen am Donnerstag wären es nun14 Tage gewesen - aber ich habe ihn gestern am Dienstag zum 5. Mal leicht gestupst - und siehe da: er hat sich aus seinem Eremitendasein gelöst und schwimmt wieder völlig normal im Teich herum... Von Stecknadelkleinenm Nachwuchs ist auch nirgends was zu sehen - ist ja auch schwierig, die zu finden. In einigen Wochen wissen wir dann, ob es schon wieder Junge gibt, oder unsere zwei Neulinge (__ Sonnenbarsche) ihre Aufgabe erfüllen und sich die Jungbrut schmecken lassen. Wir haben keine Lust, nächstes Jahr unseren Teich schon wieder zu vergrößern...
ABER ANDERS PROBLEM: Max hat an der rechten Flanke eine bräunlich verfärbte Stelle und auf dem Nacken eine runde Erhebung und die Augen sind ziemlich gerötet. Hat er sich das in seiner Einsamkeit zugezogen oder war das eher der Auslöser für sein Verhalten? Vorher waren diese beide Stellen nicht da...
Ist natürlich schwer, für jemand Fremden eine Ferndiagnose zu stellen - aber vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee:
Gruß tammelchen


----------

